# 1998 Trek 7000zx Rebuild



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Rebuilt hubs (new bearings and grease) (stock STX-RC hubs and swami rims)
Cleaned and greased headset
Cleaned and reassembled chainrings
New SRAM teflon cables
New BB
New SRAM cassette
DMR V8 pedals in polished silver (also have CB candies)
Selle San Marco Ponza saddle
Answer carbon riser bar
ODI Ruffian lock-on grips
Bontrager Jones XR from my Fuel EX8

Had it stripped down to the frame. Gave every component, nut and bolt a wash and dry. Regreased every thread on the bike. Don't know what I was so afraid of for so long; bought some tools and took it apart, figured out how to put it back together (with a few youtube tutorials and some reading... mostly this forum. If anything looks off, lemme know. Took a hard ride this morning (first since rebuild) and everything feels like it needs to be torqued down again. The fork isn't the best.. flexy and seems to be on its last leg. It's an old Judy Race. I want to upgrade the fork, but may need to wait. The carbon bar has me leery it's going to break, but absorbs chatter. Fun bike. Thinking about using it for racing. Climbs really well and has a good temper when tuned right. Not a bad jumper with the seat down, but I don't trust the carbon bar. My other bike is an EX8 and the shock is out to manufacturer for 2 more weeks


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

I can see that you took pride in rebuilding the bike.

The cables could do with a bit of trimming down and tidying up, especially at the front, but this is only a minor gripe.

All in all you have turned a bunch of parts into a thing of beauty; and goes to show it's not what you've got but how you set it up.

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice photo composition and great work on the rebuild.

You got skillz.:thumbsup:


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good work, nice ride!!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Good work! That bike was a favorite among the mechanics at the shop I hung out at back then (altho not so much the fork). Like standard 3x said, those housings could use some shortening. Curious, did you use a torque wrench?


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea I think the '98 frame was the last year they used such beefy welds. The guys in my lbs were saying good things about it, too.

The fork needs to go, yep.

No torque wrench.. probably should invest in one.

Thanks for the comments. I agree I went too long on the cables.. I wanted to make sure nothing got stretched too tightly. Threw the old housings away too soon. Many lessons learned.


----------

